# 90 gallon stocking ideas?



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

Very soon I will be getting a new 90 gallon tank, dimensions 48 x 18 x 20 somthing I can't remember, anyway I have no idea what to put in it.

I think one fish that I really what to put in is one albino oscar fish, but I am open to any other suggestions. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well with the oscar you will be limited. Possibly a few other cichlid species, a pleco, and maybe a larger gourami species.


----------



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok say I didn't get the oscar, then what could I put in it? 

I would only want fish that get 4+ inches, how many of those could I fit in a 90 gallon?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

100's of possibilities. Maybe the best way to start, is for you to indicate areas of interest.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

And what kind of water you have around there, it would help too!


----------



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't know exactly what you mean, but my water is fairly soft, my Ph is a little high out of the tap about 7.0-8.0 I think.

I was thinking would this work?

One oscar 
one serverum 
5-6 schooling fish (silver dollars, anglefish or something)
and one more 3-4 inch fish like Green Terror 

Or

Drop the oscar
turn it into a community tank 
Where is a good place to find out about different fish. I don't know many different ones

Any ideas?


----------



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Green Terrors get 12 inches. I have them.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

www.fishbase.org is a good one.


----------



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

Tipsy @ Wed Apr 20 said:


> Green Terrors get 12 inches. I have them.


Ya, just found that out last night doing some research.

Ok how about this?

1 albino oscar
4 Silver Dollars
1 fire-mouth
2 female convicts

or out of this llist what would you put in a 90 gallon tank?

oscar
pictus catfish
green terror
severum
silver dollar
jack dempsey
convicts
fire-mouth 
pleco
angel fish
blood parrot
jewel chilid 

These are the ones I like. What combination of these fish would you choose? 
I kind of want a variety of colorful fish, as many as I can fit in there.[/i]


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would go community tank or cichlid tank


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

What I would do (and this is just me) is I would put a group of South American cichlids in with a pleco, silver dollars, and maybe some eel-like fish. (Tire Track Eel, Reed Fish, Leopard Eel, etc.)


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2005)

Explore your local fish stores. Look in depth at what stock they have. Explian to a member of staff that your setting up a new, quite large tank, and you want something a little special. Make a list of all the fish you like, and that are accessible to you. Do some reserch on them, find there requirements and behaviour. Once you've done this, i'm sure you'll have a better idea on what you want.


----------

